# New App Update Download Trouble



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I logged in this morning to the app telling me I was signed in to another device and asking if I wanted to switch, I wasn't but I said yes anyway. Then it said there was an update and started downloading very very slowly, it wasn't my wifi because I tried downloading it on my PC and it was the same issue.

Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I had the EXACT same experience this morning ... But, seven I went into my calender it would not show my availability good this month ... And I couldn't do anything for the month of November ... It's like the calendar is frozen .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got that too.

Never update the app in the morning, to much traffic. Or just b4 you start a route. Unless you like surprises ?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I switched to mobile and it worked fine, must have just been my phone acting up.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

At the end of my route today ask me a few questions. It wanted to know if I am generally able to finish all of my deliveries within the allotted time.. while it is true I generally am able to complete all of my deliveries within the allotted time I encourage you to say no so that they don't jack up the package count on our routes. It also asked if I had experienced any issues with the app today


----------

